# IT People



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello

My laptop is dead. the error is : physical error, disk damaged.

so far no one could have fixed it for me .. if anyone knows any professional IT person who can repair it for me at my presence, pleasssssse let me know.

please send my private message with email or tel number i will get back to you...

CDs are not available.

Thank you,


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi,
I am IT professional, but you should explain you laptop problem in details .
Some problems are software and these problems doen not need spare parts, so cost will be less.
On the other hand, some problems related to hardware failure and you may need new part and it will cost you more money.
Regards,
Anwar Aziz


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

If it's still under warranty just take it to the authorized dealer and they'll take care of it.. But they might consider hardware failure out of warranty as physical damage to a hard drive is most probably the result of a physical impact while it was running.. 

If not, just go to Deira where you'll find lots of computer shops and anyone can easily take care of it.. without knowing what's wrong exactly, I'm assuming that your hard drive has to be replaced.. It's a very easy process and you don't even need any special tools to replace it actually.. A 2.5" hard drive for your laptop will cost around 150USD depending on the capacity..

If you want data recovery as well, things may get complicated.. If your disk isn't madly messed up it can be recovered with help of some software but as the error reads physical damage I don't think this will be possible(but still it's just a guess without seeing what really is wrong).. If you don't have extremely important stuff, my opinion, just let go of it and get the hard drive replaced...

I've dealt with similar stuff a lot in the past so rest assured it's not a major thing and can be fixed without spending lots..

cheers!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

This thread is too old to be resurrected!


----------

